# bootstrap_register(): Whaa?



## Mikuro (Aug 2, 2005)

I just started updating a project project of mine. I didn't do much except change a custom view of mine from an NSView subclass to an NSImageView subclass. But now whenever I run it, I get the following errors in my log right off the bat:
	
	



```
CFLog (0): CFMessagePort: bootstrap_register(): failed 1103 (0x44f), port = 0x2d03, name = 'com.myCompany.myProgram.ServiceProvider'
See /usr/include/servers/bootstrap_defs.h for the error codes.
CFLog (99): CFMessagePortCreateLocal(): failed to name Mach port (com.myCompany.myProgram.ServiceProvider)
```
The program itself seems to run fine; I can't find any problems at all. I did some googling, and people say it's a mostly benign error that relates to using services in your application. My app doesn't provide any services. Does this mean I shouldn't be concerned? Is there anything I should do to "fix" it?

And what do you suppose made the error crop up? It certainly never happened before.


----------



## kainjow (Aug 2, 2005)

I get that sometimes when I compile and run my program too... not sure what it is, but it's annoying when it happens. I haven't noticed anything different because of it though.


----------



## aqsalter (May 8, 2006)

It's actually a harmless message... You will get it if you run more than one instance of your program. (Unfortunately this is pretty common while developing)
See:
http://lists.apple.com/archives/Java-dev/2005/Jun/msg00546.html

Ta,
Adam


----------

